

CD Projekt RED unveils their new game mod toolkit - primesuspect
http://icrontic.com/article/redkit-revealed-a-new-mod-toolset-for-the-witcher-2

======
aw3c2
Blogspam by a spam account. Sadly I seem to have my flagging rights taken
away.

